# Allocation of seats in NUST!



## hjkayani (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello, I'm new here and would like to appreciate this forum as it is indeed very helpful for youngsters aspiring to pursue careers in medicine.

I am preparing to apply to NUST these days i.e. i am filling the forms #yes Previously people have told me that one can apply to NUST as a regular candidate, an international candidate or for a military seat, and the merit list is separate in each case. I have seen no such indication in the online admission form or the prospectus, so i'd like to ask to what extent this is true? And even otherwise could someone please explain the different categories (MCs, paying cadets, NUST cadets) and how to apply for each.

Any help will be highly appreciated. Thank you.#happy


----------

